# I need a hangover cure!



## BeerAdvocate-cl (Sep 6, 2007)

Im so hung over today after my wife had a surprise birthday party for me last night and needless to say it doesnt help that I have been drinking since Thursday! Whats everyones hangover cure?


----------



## bobaganoosh (Sep 20, 2007)

I just read an article on why all of the hang over medicines do not work...

However, lots of water... and a little hair of the dog has worked for me a couple of times. 1 BIG glass of Scotch should do the trick...


----------



## forgop-cl (May 7, 2007)

More beer!!! LOL


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

My method is to avoid them. Try this... Before going to bed take three advil and a BIG glass of water. Since I started doing this I have not had a hangover.


----------



## Shelby07 (May 1, 2007)

DOZER said:


> My method is to avoid them. Try this... Before going to bed take three advil and a BIG glass of water. Since I started doing this I have not had a hangover.


A little late for you, but what DOZER said. Works like a charm!


----------



## full count (Jun 25, 2007)

Avoid hangovers, stay drunk. (Yeah, I know its lame).


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

The best cure for a hangover is not to drink too much the night before. 

That said... I've found aspirin and a Bloody Mary with a raw egg in it to work wonders. Someone else turned me on to that when I was in college, and it has only failed me a couple of times.


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

advil and water works for me. its saturday have a couple more drinks :whoohoo: getting drunk again works well


----------



## Woodson (Nov 27, 2007)

Alkaseltzer will remove the acidic gassy feeling as well as get rid of the nausea... 

Lots of water... the thing with a hangover is its too late at this point... Rehydrate, remove all noise and lighting, and sleep it off!


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

I saw the thread title and the first thing that popped into my head was BeerAdvocate, sorry. Lots of water my friend.


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

Water and Excedrin together. GO back to bed.


----------



## FoZzMaN-cl (Jul 3, 2007)

Lots of water & advil before bed- the next day, Taco Bell for a couple of MexiMelts & Mountain Dew.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Suck it Bro:lol: what the other brothers said but not no damn raw egg and bloody mary...webby you are nasty


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Hang over = dehydrated brain
Solution: water.


----------



## kass (May 16, 2007)

Gatoraid or poweraid. Drink a bottle before bed and in the morning.


----------



## Jughead (Apr 22, 2007)

Don't drink, don't you think


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

drink some more and have a stogie


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

happy1 said:


> webby you are nasty


:lol: Sucks that you're getting too old to hold your drink. I'd have another beer or 4 and call it a day


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

happy1 said:


> no damn raw egg and bloody mary...webby you are nasty


I thought the same thing when he brought the drink to me, but damn if it didn't do the trick! I won't claim there is any kinda medical explanation behind it, but I was feeling fine in short order.


----------



## marns45 (Aug 3, 2007)

gatorade and another hour of sleep usually works for me. Plus a handful of advil. Got me through college and is currently getting me through law school as well.


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Loosen the strings on your corsette and hike up your skirt and you'll be just fine :biggrin:


----------



## bobaganoosh (Sep 20, 2007)

JoeyBear said:


> Loosen the strings on your corsette and hike up your skirt and you'll be just fine :biggrin:


wow, that is some highly technical advice there... Joey you are out of line here, just because we are all thinking exactly what you said... doesn't make it right! Now go sit in the corner! And no more cigars for you for the rest of the night! bad boy. BAD BOY!


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl (Sep 6, 2007)

Well deserved comments. I made the mistake of mixing liquor & beer so I am paying for it now.


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

actually, here is what I use (and havent had a hangover since I almost died, but that a different story)

I have a bottle of b complex vitamins to take. I will also drink at least 1 glass of water and 1 glass of OJ BEFORE I go to bed. when I wake up (or am woken up by the police asking me where all this blood came from "you mean its not mine?") another dose of b complex and glass of oj and glass of water. I will then have a cheese omlette with buttered toast and MORE WATER.

the water and B complex will help quash the hangover regardless of what you drank. I've been sticking to homebrew, so I skip the B complex since the yeast in the bottle has plenty of B

and no, I'm not an alcoholic, alcoholics go to meetings


----------



## Stogie Smoker (Dec 3, 2007)

Pedialyte -- the stuff for kids. Trust me it works wonders. However, don't buy the store brand, it tastes like crap. Get the name brand, cherry is decent. 

For future, you can buy the freezer pops they make. thrown them in the freezer and use as needed.


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Hydration is what you need. Of course, avoiding it in the first place would be key. However, that being said - drink lots of water.

By the way - despite my love of the alcoholic drinks - I've never had a hangover, so I can't tell you from personal experience (only a medical opinion).


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

ER Doc said:


> Hydration is what you need. Of course, avoiding it in the first place would be key. However, that being said - drink lots of water.
> 
> By the way - despite my love of the alcoholic drinks - I've never had a hangover, so I can't tell you from personal experience (only a medical opinion).


Yeah, if you want to call me an alkey go ahead.. I have tried everything except medication (or any pills and God help you with a bloody mary)..

WATER BEFORE YOUR NIGHT OF YOUR DRINKING BINGE AND ALOT OF IT AND AS MUCH AS YOU CAN DRINK BEFORE YOU SLEEP.. Make sure its no one dumping a bucket on you, that doesn't work..

Food does help as long as its not greasy and nasty (95% of your places open after drinking).. Bread products or starch type help.. Just enough to get you by.. If not, you might see it sooner than you think..

It true about being hungover and drinking again.. It works (thats if you can stand up straight and walk)..

Don't eat greasy foods the day after.. Then you will have a hangover and pray to the porcelain, too..:biggrin:


----------



## AbeScromsbie-cl (Jul 17, 2007)

water, sleep and a shiiiiiite load of fast food....


----------

